# Are you coming to FIBArk?



## Rocky Mtn Outdoor Center (Jul 6, 2004)

Trying to get away from your significant other to boat some high water awesomeness? RMOC can help. We are offering L1 and L2 courses in Kayak and SUP. Sign them up for a course and you get a hall pass to paddle all day long!

Click here for course schedule. Happy FIBArk!


----------

